

Corporations: Just Reptiles - edwardw
http://www.webmink.net/2009/10/reptiles.htm

======
edwardw
Since there are two 'why I left' in a row:

    
    
        http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3702253
        http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3700277
    

I'd like to share this essay from Simon Phipps that has enlightened me from
time to time on such matters.

